# What age to start grit?



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

And what kind? I have read oyster grit is best... What if you have a baby bird that needs syringe feeding? Thank you.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Crushed oyster shell, red and grey grit, may be called healthy grit. You don't hand feed young with it, you should put it in the day the bird is eating on its own.


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah just put it their cage and the bird will go to it when they need it.
When adding new birds in I leave the grit uncovered as it makes it easier for them to find. You could also put some feed in the same bowl once and they should know from there.

Find your self some 'Red grit'. I bought a 50 lb bag around March and still have a good amount left feeding 70+ birds. I have also dumped some out as I had some sick birds and wanted to wipe clean the virus. My point is maybe you could find a smaller bag. =]


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

oyster shell and grit are two different things, grit helps them digest the food by grinding it, oyster shell gives them calcium good for when laying eggs..grit they should have all day long when eating on their own, and when breeding they should have oyster shell all day long.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know of grit that does not contain oyster shells. They both serve the same purpose. 
I forgot to mention in my first post that In added a 10lb bag of oyster shells to my grit to give it more as they will pick through the shells quickly.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The shells work as grit also. There's no reason not to give it to all you birds, breeding or not breeding.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

pigeonatepaperclip said:


> And what kind? I have read oyster grit is best... What if you have a baby bird that needs syringe feeding? Thank you.


I guess if your asking or talking about Syringe feeding young birds yourself. Maybe pellets will work for you! Most or a few of the Pigeon pellet feeds for Pigeons come with Grit added, or maybe a Good quality Chicken Pellets, they also come with Grit added...


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

from my readings, there is a certain grit to buy for pigeons correct? I'm not to use the gravel grit from petstores that you would feed say finches correct?


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry, I am just trying to learn things the proper way from you experts


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I feed the 'mineralized' grey grit, which contains oyster shell. But I also buy Oyster shell and add to it. There is one in the pet stores that is large enough for pigeons, it comes in a jar..called Hi-Cal Grit. It's just a little smaller, which I get for my doves.
If your hand feeding formula, they don't need grit. They need the grit when eating whole seeds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use the red high-cal pigeon grit, and also oyster shell. It's good to provide both. 
If you feed pellets, then they don't need grit, because they don't need it to grind the pellets which digest easily. The grit is used to grind their food (seed). It also contains different minerals that are good for them, so some that feed pellets give it to them anyway. The oyster shell is to give calcium which they do need for bones, and egg production. It is also needed for the clotting of blood. But it isn't a substitute for a good grit.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I use the red high-cal pigeon grit, and also oyster shell. It's good to provide both.
> If you feed pellets, then they don't need grit, because they don't need it to grind the pellets which digest easily. The grit is used to grind their food (seed). It also contains different minerals that are good for them, so some that feed pellets give it to them anyway. The oyster shell is to give calcium which they do need for many things, bones, muscles, etc. But it isn't a substitute for a good grit.


I haven't been able to find red grit up around here


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I haven't been able to find red grit up around here


I buy the Kaytee Bay-Mor High Cal red grit. AT a true Value out here. Sometimes you can get them to order it for you.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

pigeonatepaperclip said:


> And what kind? I have read oyster grit is best... What if you have a baby bird that needs syringe feeding? Thank you.


I use the mineral grit bucket form Vita-King, as soon as the birds are eating whole seeds they need grit.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use that too, for the minerals it contains. They love it, but I also give the red grit, as the Mineral grit bucket doesn't really contain course enough pieces to grind their food. I give it more like a treat.


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

OK, so where do 'pick stones' fit into this? Do you provide mineral grit (for grinding in their gizzards), oyster shell (for calcium) AND pick stone?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pick stones are great for them. They contain minerals and trace elements that they love and need.


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

so much info just on grit lol. Guess I'll head to the petstore and see what they offer. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL, never heard of 'pick stones' ! Learn something new everyday


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

Pick Stone(s) are sold by Foys, Siegels, Jedds etc. Here are the ingredients and the description: 

Natural Antwerp PICKSTONE

Natural PICKSTONE consists of a dozen natural ingredients. Natural PICKING STONE offers an important supplement of natural minerals and oligo-elements. Natural PICKING STONE does not contain any appetite stimulating substances and meets a natural habit of the pigeon. 

The pigeons will only pick at it when they really feel a need, e.g. during the breeding season, after a race, or during the molting season. In the course of the years Natural PICKING STONE into a standard reference for the racing pigeon's feed.

It is sold in over 40 countries. Over a quarter of a million pigeon fanciers feed Natural PICKING STONE to their pigeons. It is by far the most popular picking stone for the racing pigeons in the world. Natural PICKING STONES are freshly made every week and an essential element in the modern racing pigeon's feed. 

Composition:
Clay, seaweed, magnesium, grit, redstone, oyster shells, stomach grit, charcoal, etc. 

Dosage Treatment: 
The product should be made available to the pigeons during the whole year.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mncanary said:


> Pick Stone(s) are sold by Foys, Siegels, Jedds etc. Here are the ingredients and the description:
> 
> Natural Antwerp PICKSTONE
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, never heard of 'pick stones' ! Learn something new everyday



The birds love them. You can place in the loft whole, or crumble up. The different pigeon suppliers sell different ones.


----------

